# Can any one identify this?



## Fossa (Jun 3, 2013)

I have this growing everywhere in my garden and I rather like the look of it, seems really hardy and sprouts up over everything so I just wondered if any one knew what it was?


----------



## josh_r (Jun 3, 2013)

morning glory or some sort. possibly 'moon flower' as we used to call them when I was a kid. It is a bindweed,  Calystegia sepium. Does it have white flowers? Or are they another color?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fossa (Jun 3, 2013)

yup that's the stuff...I've noticed all over my garden I'm getting creepers appearing and half tempted to set some up in an empty viv and see how they do.

cheers!


----------



## josh_r (Jun 3, 2013)

Fossa said:


> yup that's the stuff...I've noticed all over my garden I'm getting creepers appearing and half tempted to set some up in an empty viv and see how they do.
> 
> cheers!


I think with proper lighting, it would do really well. It is a hardy plant.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 4, 2013)

I think with any lighting it would do well. It's a darned tenacious nuisance around here. It threads in among the plants you want to keep and in pulling it out you wreck your keepers.


----------



## josh_r (Jun 4, 2013)

The Snark said:


> I think with any lighting it would do well. It's a darned tenacious nuisance around here. It threads in among the plants you want to keep and in pulling it out you wreck your keepers.


it actually doesn't do well with any lighting. I have tried before with failure. it needs descent light to do well.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 5, 2013)

josh_r said:


> it actually doesn't do well with any lighting. I have tried before with failure. it needs descent light to do well.


You're right. Checking out those taking over our wall until they break into the sunlight they just extend the vine that is all but leafless. But that darned vine can extend for several meters around here.


----------



## josh_r (Jun 5, 2013)

The Snark said:


> You're right. Checking out those taking over our wall until they break into the sunlight they just extend the vine that is all but leafless. But that darned vine can extend for several meters around here.


yeah it is a real pest.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm going to blame the OP for this. The boss suddenly decided our property shall now be rid of that bleeping plant and guess who has to wield the machete?


----------



## Fossa (Jun 6, 2013)

The Snark said:


> I'm going to blame the OP for this. The boss suddenly decided our property shall now be rid of that bleeping plant and guess who has to wield the machete?


Sorry about that....im having to do the same....though I personally don't mind it in patches its a pain in the arse to remove off my japanese maples (and everything else in the garden) Really hard to get rid of by all accounts as the roots are so deep that it just springs up everywhere no matter how much you cut it back. I am tempted to build a tarantula out of wire meshing about 3ft high and see if I can get it to grow round it though haha


----------



## The Snark (Jun 6, 2013)

Fossa said:


> Sorry about that....im having to do the same....though I personally don't mind it in patches its a pain in the arse to remove off my japanese maples (and everything else in the garden) Really hard to get rid of by all accounts as the roots are so deep that it just springs up everywhere no matter how much you cut it back. I am tempted to build a tarantula out of wire meshing about 3ft high and see if I can get it to grow round it though haha


I've got the crap wound up in our bougainvillea. Already accidentally hacked a tree we've been trying to grow. I'm considering trying to isolate the stuff enough to use glyphosate on it. You might be onto something doing topiary with the stuff. Sure wouldn't take long to see the fruits of ones labors.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 9, 2013)

That plant would wilt fast.  With vines like this, I don't do much cutting and pulling, I follow it to the ground, cut it there and dig up the root.  Or you can cut it at close to the ground and paint the stump with a thin coat of undiluted plant killer, the safest you can kind(good luck with that but some are safer than others.), or drape black plastic over the area, that should burn anything that comes up later if it's in the sun.  When the leaves wilt(should be the next day at least) and dry up, the vine should harden and become brittle, it will prob be much easier to deal with then.  I've done this a lot with wisteria anyway, but it is a much more woody vine, I just let it rot and fall off the trees over time.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 9, 2013)

I sense Galapoheros is volunteering to go sit in our yard inundated by several thousand mosquitoes, his head periodically testing the sharpness of those 1 inch bougainvillea thorns, a hundred million ants slithering into his pants while he snips, digs and squirts away at that bleeping vine. Yes?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 9, 2013)

Whaaa?  You need to move!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fossa (Jun 9, 2013)

The only problem is the roots go so deep, not to mention its come over from my neighbours garden and there's more chance of me stapling diarreah to a waterfall than them actually cleaning up their garden/house lol.

 Rather than start a new thread also as it's another identify this .... am I right in thinking this is some sort of Cryptogramma sp.?


----------



## The Snark (Jun 9, 2013)

Is that a fern? Spores under the leaves?


----------



## Fossa (Jun 10, 2013)

yeah it is a fern of sorts no spores under the leaves though as of yet but it is tiny...I presumed it was some sort of 'parsley' fern (though it looks more like corriander lol)


----------



## The Snark (Jun 11, 2013)

This one would drive me bats. Here. Knock yourself out.
http://ontarioferns.com/id/index.php

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fossa (Jun 11, 2013)

The Snark said:


> This one would drive me bats. Here. Knock yourself out.
> http://ontarioferns.com/id/index.php


I never knew there were so many fern types lol...cheers! (oh BTW you're my new plant expert lol)


----------



## The Snark (Jun 12, 2013)

Fossa said:


> I never knew there were so many fern types lol...cheers! (oh BTW you're my new plant expert lol)


Provided you only ask about native Southern California plants, excluding cacti and succulents.


----------



## Fossa (Jun 12, 2013)

Found it ..... http://i64.servimg.com/u/f64/11/64/64/56/imgp0215.jpg 

its Nephorlepis marisa. Could be an interesting one for a T as some stuff states it needs humidity in the 70s and dryish roots with dappled indirect light and some stuff states high humidity, bright light and plenty of warmth....one for the propagating viv I think lol


----------



## The Snark (Jun 13, 2013)

The general rule with ferns is the more direct light the more moisture it wants. I've got 2 of the same kind. One never gets direct sunlight and needs watering once a week. The other gets 6 hours of sun a day and must be watered every day. The one in the shade actually grows faster.


----------



## Fossa (Jun 23, 2013)

The Snark said:


> The general rule with ferns is the more direct light the more moisture it wants. I've got 2 of the same kind. One never gets direct sunlight and needs watering once a week. The other gets 6 hours of sun a day and must be watered every day. The one in the shade actually grows faster.


I've put them in dappled light for and they seem to be doing well so far, still got another few weeks before they'll be going in the viv so they should be fine. Picked up some Polytrichum juniperinum this evening and some Dracaena deremensis compacta to go in there too... i'm not so sure about the P.juniperinum thriving amazingly in the same conditions but should work out lol. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## josh_r (Jun 24, 2013)

Stapling diahrrea to a waterfall?? thats original hahaha!!!


----------

